# How much tax (boarding)?



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Several websites say: boarding price "X" *plus tax*.

How much is the tax on boarding in Canada?


----------



## 3dazekimmer (Mar 21, 2012)

Tax in Canada depends on the province in which you live. Every province has GST as it is a federal tax. Every province is required to charge this at 5%.

Some provinces ALSO have provincial sales tax (PST) which is applied on top of the GST. Provinces set their own rates for provincial taxes though. Therefore, if you lived in Ontario, you would be charged HST which is GST (5%) + PST (8%) = 13% tax total. 
If you live in Alberta, for example, the only tax is GST, so they would only charge the 5% on top of your board.
Oh and these taxes apply for EVERYTHING, not just board. Clothes, food (most food anyway), horse goodies, tack etc etc etc. If it's a good or a service it will be TAXED!! (Hence the free health care....lol)

As well, some places include tax in their board fees. You will see this as $550 incl. tax (for example).


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a 5% additional tax in SK. My board is $230, but I pay $241.50.


----------



## 3dazekimmer (Mar 21, 2012)

I just noticed in your profile that you mention you are possibly moving to Vancouver (so jealous...) I lived there for 10 years and LOVED it. Expensive though. No space given the mountains and the ocean so real estate is very very pricey. Hence board is also pricey close to the city. Expect to drive at least 45 minutes outside of the city to get something for a reasonable price. Maple Ridge, Pitt Meadows (where I used to ride), Abbotsford, Langley, all have stables but require going over a bridge if you live in Vancouver itself. And bridges, as you will discover make for NASTY traffic. 

B.C. as well, just had a referendum that repealed the HST (GST + PST = 12% in BC) so that now they only have GST on some items and GST + PST on others. Confused yet? 
Board, as a service, will only have GST applied so you will only pay 5% in B.C.
Hope that helps!


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

@3dayskimmer: thank you very much. I am a bit confused indeed. :| But I'll dive into it.

We are going to Vacouver, indeed. So BC tax applies.

Edit: we pay tax of course. Only in The Netherlands all prices are tax included. So you don't have to be a math genius to buy something.


----------

